# Lichtschranke an SPS anschließen



## caiptoncirk (30 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei mir stellt sich folgendes Problem dar:

Ich habe eine Lichtschranke, welche bei Unterbrechung des Lichtstrahles die "Signalleitung" auf Masse zieht. (Zeichnung: siehe Anhang)
Bei "geöffnetem" Zustand habe ich zwischen + (braune Leitung) und der "Signalleitung" (schwarz) 24V,
bei geschlossenem Zustand 0V.

Bisher wurde die LS über die SPS versorgt. Die "Signalleitung" (schwarz) lag bisher auf E12.8 (Masse SPS) und die Versorgungsleitung (braun) auf 12.0.

Das Problem ist leider, dass ich nicht zwei LS an 12 anschließen kann. Da eine LS beide Eingänge auf das gleiche Potential (Masse) ziehen würde.
Ich möchte mehrere LS aber an 12 anschließen (12.1, 12.2 usw).

Gibt es dazu eine Lösung? (oder falsche LS gekauft?)
Mit einem PullUp Widerstand hat es nicht geklappt.
Ein Relais möchte ich nicht verwenden (weitere Kosten).

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort!


----------



## kermit (30 April 2008)

caiptoncirk schrieb:


> ... Lichtschranke, welche bei Unterbrechung des Lichtstrahles die "Signalleitung" auf Masse zieht.
> ...


tschuldigung, das ist das einzige, was ich spontan verstehe und als n-schaltend bezeichne. Den Rest Deiner Frage blick ich (noch) nicht ...


----------



## caiptoncirk (30 April 2008)

ich stehe noch ganz am Anfang und finde mich noch in das Thema ein.

Ich werde am Montag (nach dem langen WE) noch mal genau nach schauen, wie sich das Problem genauer darstellt.


----------



## TommyG (30 April 2008)

Bei elektronischen 

Sensoren solltest du imho einen Sensor auf einen Eingang legen, der Rest ist dann software.

Ich kenn es mit Dioden, dann baust du aber ein ODER auf, und mit 'von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge', also die eine Schranke versorgt die andere, wenn die dann belegt ist, kommt Dein eingang...

Sag doch mal, was Du vorhast/ welche Hardware vorhanden ist..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## ybbs (1 Mai 2008)

braun -> Plus 24V
blau   -> 0V
schwarz -> Eingang

dann klappt das auch mit PNP-Lichtschranken.

Falls es eine NPN-Lichtschranke sein sollte brauchst du entsprechende Eingänge oder du wandelst NPN nach PNP.


----------



## caiptoncirk (1 Mai 2008)

Hardware: Simantic S5; S5-115U; CPU 942

Digitaler Eingang: 6ES5 430-7LA12, potentialgetrennt


Ich denke es ist eine NPN Lichtschranke.
(wie kann ich diese in PNP umwandeln?)


----------



## ybbs (1 Mai 2008)

> wie kann ich diese in PNP umwandeln?


Z.B. mit einem Relais  

A1 -> +24V
A2 -> Signal der Lichtschranke

13 -> +24V
14 -> Eingang



> Ich denke es ist eine NPN Lichtschranke.


Was sagt denn das Datenblatt?


----------



## caiptoncirk (1 Mai 2008)

Ich bin Montag wieder vor Ort, dann schaue ich genauer nach.

Danke soweit.
(gibt es auch ne andere Lsg außer einem Relais? wahrscheinlich nur PNP LS?)


----------



## kermit (2 Mai 2008)

E12.0 bis E12.7 sind die Eingänge auf Deiner SPS-Karte. "E12.8" ist kein Eingang, sondern der Bezugsmasseanschluss der Karte. Die Lichtschranke ist an dem braunen Draht normalerweise mit 24V zu versorgen, der blaue Draht ist auch Bezugsmasse. Das Signal der Lichtschranke kommt am schwarzen Draht raus und ist dann am SPS-Eingang (z.B. E12.0) anzuschliessen. da ich einen Verdrahtungsfehler vermute





> Bisher wurde die LS über die SPS versorgt. Die "Signalleitung" (schwarz) lag bisher auf E12.8 (Masse SPS) und die Versorgungsleitung (braun) auf 12.0.


 bin ich im Moment mal guter Hoffnung, dass es sich bei der Lichtschranke doch um ein p-schaltendes Exemplar handelt. Wobei ich bete, dass Du sie noch nicht gelyncht hast ...


----------



## caiptoncirk (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun Bilder von den Aufklebern an der LS gemacht.

Ist dies eine NPN LS?


----------



## Homer79 (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ja, das ist eine NPN Lichtschranke.

Gruß


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Mai 2008)

caiptoncirk schrieb:


> Ist dies eine NPN LS?


*ACK* *ACK* *ACK*


----------



## caiptoncirk (7 Mai 2008)

Gut, vielen dank schon mal. Aber

wie schließe ich die NPN LS dann an die digitalen Eingänge an?
Damit wäre mir sehr geholfen?
(geht das nur über ein Relais? wie sieht es mit einer Zusätzlichen Transistorschaltung?)


----------



## dani (7 Mai 2008)

Das einfachste wäre es vermutlich, die Signale über Optokoppler oder Relais auf plus-schaltend zu trimmen.

Oder aber, im Gedanken daran wenn einer nen Fehler an der Anlage suchen muss, die Lichtschranken auszutauschen. (Diese Alternative wäre mein Favorit)


----------



## maweri (7 Mai 2008)

Versuch's doch mal mit dieser Schaltung (s.Bild).
Lege den 'Blauen' auf Klemme 47 (Masse) von der SPS.

Leider habe ich keine Unterlagen über die Eingabebaugruppe mehr beim großen S gefunden.

Es kann natürlich sein, daß das Ganze nicht funktioniert, weil der Spannungsabfall am Widerstand zu groß für den Eingang ist. Du hast es ja selber schon mal mit einem PullUp versucht. Vielleicht war Deiner noch größer.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Mai 2008)

der Pullup ist klein genug - 120 Ohm an 24V, das sind immerhin fünf Watt ...


----------

